# I really don't want to work anymore!!



## monstercorp

Hi everybody.

As you read in the title I don't want to work anymore, anywhere!! I'm sick of it.
It's been more than 3 years that I quit a job I had and I was kind of stable there. Good salary (well...decent), benefits, transportation, etc. I worked there for 4 and a half years but I never liked it. It was hell for me. I didn't like my co-workers and they didn't like me, in fact I'm sure some of them hated me or hated working with me. There wasn't a single day that I wouldn't think of quitting. I could never relate to anybody working there, I never made a friend. It was rutinary, boring and I always felt like I was the only one that didn't enjoy being there. Everybody else seemed so happy. I always thought that by working there I wasn't able to do the things that I liked, or wanted to do. I tried going to school, I wanted to get a professional degree but I spent so much time studying what I shouldn't have studied. I switched majors like 3 times. The only thing I wanted to be, or the thing I enjoyed the most since I was young (12 years old approximately) is music, but unfurtonately I never learnt anything due to my SA. I couldn't get along with anybody even if they were musicians, anyway that's what I sould have studied in the first place: Music.

OK, so I quit that job and I haven't been stable ever since. I've had 7 different jobs in the lapse of this 3+ years. I've had periods of inactivity of up to 5 months between jobs. I quit the last one more than 3 months ago. I was going to therapy with a psychologist but I stopped going because I don't have money. I live alone in my house but to be honest I've been living off my parents. Actually is my mom the one that helps me with food, I don't get along with my dad, we don't like each other. In fact I'm using his computer right now only because he's not here. I don't feel like looking for a job. Sometimes I think I'll end up being a vagrant begging for food walking down the street. I don't want that to happen but I don't see a way out. I don't want to look for a job not just out of lazyness but because I know I won't enjoy anything and I'll always come back home frustrated and unhappy. I've never enjoyed my life!! There's a lot of reasons I could mention but that would make this post so long that I'll leave that for later. I don't know what to do. I was a very good student when I was young but I was clueless about everything else, I was very repressed from my parents. I wasn't allowed to go out and play with the other kids in the neighbourhood. They never let me go on the school field trips. I have a lot of background on this matter that I just don't want to do anything anymore (anything related to working). The only thing I'd think of doing is playing music but I need to learn a lot and I'm almost 29. The thing is that I hardly ever go out, I don't socialize and you need to be sociable in the music environment, besides I think I don't have what it takes to be a musician other than the like I feel for it and of course I don't have money or someone to "sponsor" me, my mom only helps me with the basics (food and stuff).

That'll be it for now. What do you think about it and have you ever felt the same way or been in a similar situation?


----------



## el kanguro

Wow you lasted 4 years at a job. I'm 2 years in on my current job and its crappy.I don't see myself being here for winter.

All the jobs I had before never lasted more than half a year. And for the same reason. I hate socializing.my co workers hated working with me because I was too boring.

What majors we're you trying to get?


----------



## losteternal

Yes I am heartily sick of work. Im self employed and work around 70 hours a week. I dont enjoy being around people I could use a break.


----------



## JamesM2

I currently work a 9 to 5 office job and hate every minute of it. I hate the hours, I hate the stuffy environment, I hate the monotony of it all, I hate being surrounded all day by people I just can not relate to at all and feeling like a complete alien. 

I don't want to work any more either, but unless I win the lottery I don't have a lot of choice in the matter. I can however make some sort of compromise. I probably only have 3-6 more months until my time at my current job comes to an end. My plans are to take a month or two off and then look for something part time. I lead a pretty simple life so don't really need to work full time to sustain my lifestyle the way most of the others I work with seem to, with all their holidays overseas and the huge entertainment expenses they must rack up every week with all the restaurants, cafes and bars they seem to frequent on a daily basis. 

Every time I sit there on another long Monday hearing them go on and on and on about their absolutely fabulous weekends it never makes any sense to me why I'm stuck there paying the same price they are, to sustain a much more basic lifestyle, and I resolve to change that. To them, being stuck in rush hour traffic on the way to another long day at the office might be worth it to be able to buy the latest model car or rent the flashest apartment to show off to everyone - me, I'd rather sleep in and stick with my 12-year-old Corolla and low-end apartment.


----------



## monstercorp

el kanguro said:


> Wow you lasted 4 years at a job. I'm 2 years in on my current job and its crappy.I don't see myself being here for winter.
> 
> All the jobs I had before never lasted more than half a year. And for the same reason. I hate socializing.my co workers hated working with me because I was too boring.
> 
> What majors we're you trying to get?


Hi. I switched from BSc in Information Technology to BSc in Computer Engineering and then switched to BA in English Language Teaching so as you can see I really didn't have a clue about what to do! but again, the only thing I wanted to study and still want is music, too bad I could never find that out back when I was younger. I always liked it but for some reason I never thought of it as a career, I just don't know why :blank


----------



## Starss

Me too. I can't stand my job.


----------



## monstercorp

JamesM2 said:


> I currently work a 9 to 5 office job and hate every minute of it. I hate the hours, I hate the stuffy environment, I hate the monotony of it all, I hate being surrounded all day by people I just can not relate to at all and feeling like a complete alien.
> 
> I don't want to work any more either, but unless I win the lottery I don't have a lot of choice in the matter. I can however make some sort of compromise. I probably only have 3-6 more months until my time at my current job comes to an end. My plans are to take a month or two off and then look for something part time. I lead a pretty simple life so don't really need to work full time to sustain my lifestyle the way most of the others I work with seem to, with all their holidays overseas and the huge entertainment expenses they must rack up every week with all the restaurants, cafes and bars they seem to frequent on a daily basis.
> 
> Every time I sit there on another long Monday hearing them go on and on and on about their absolutely fabulous weekends it never makes any sense to me why I'm stuck there paying the same price they are, to sustain a much more basic lifestyle, and I resolve to change that. To them, being stuck in rush hour traffic on the way to another long day at the office might be worth it to be able to buy the latest model car or rent the flashest apartment to show off to everyone - me, I'd rather sleep in and stick with my 12-year-old Corolla and low-end apartment.


Hi, James. I think that could be a good idea for me too I mean, to get a part time job just to earn enough to make ends meet. Well, on a second thought I'm not sure...


----------



## CeilingStarer

Meh


----------



## JamesM2

CeilingStarer said:


> Anyway, I do the part-time thing at the moment, and have done so for a few years now. It's a good compromise for folks in our situation, although with the freedom comes more time to dwell on things. I hate the rat-race though.


 I can't wait to do the same. I'm hoping that with the freedom will come more time to focus on my health and trying to address my problems. There's just no time to do that when working full time - it's just work, sleep, work, sleep, work, sleep, work, sleep. I have to give all my energy to my job and have none left for myself - it really sucks and has to change.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Meh


----------



## mybelovedaldra

I think part time is better full time can drive you nuts


----------



## JamesM2

CeilingStarer said:


> Yeah, I hear you man. I've done fulltime and can relate. Since going part-time I'm eating way better (actually have time to cook), I'm growing a vegetable garden, getting some professional help (not psych yet, but I've got other health issues I just had no time to address before). Do it man. Live off of an "oily rag" for a while and try to sort yourself out while you're still young. What's the point of careers/money if you're not happy?... have to get happy first.


 Exactly. The department I am in at work will be restructuring soon so at that point I plan to leave and take a bit of a break from work altogether, and then start looking for something part time. I can't wait  Thanks for the encouraging words.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I hate my job. I want to die everytime I'm there.


----------



## last hope

I'm sick of my job too so boring and I hate getting up early. And it scares me when I hear how long other people at my work have been there. It makes me wonder if this is all I'm gonna do for the rest of my life.


----------



## mybelovedaldra

I hate my job but i need it


----------



## copper

I have been working at the same mental health agency for 17 years and I hate it. I don't hate the clients I work with. I hate all the micromanagement that is going on esp from administration. Got a new director and she surrounded herself with a bunch of micromanagers. It is bad now since we got the Electronic medical record system. They can sit upstairs checking on our work and they always call me when there is a slightest problem. They don't understand what is going on. Like sometime a client will run out of authorizations and the woman upstairs doesn't quickly approve them. Well the note sits there unsigned. Then the director calls me up asking why the note isn't signed. This should be handled by the immediate supervisor not her. They won't let us do our jobs anymore without giving us instruction. I wish I could leave but I need the health insurance. There are no other jobs except retail, logging, or moving to Marquette to work in the iron mine.


----------



## manuelcooper

hey brother,
i could assist you with music. i've been playing guitar for years, also the piano from time to time, and i know certain things on the ukulele. i'd be glad to share some practical knowledge with you (for free of course), because even though playing music is not my main job right now, it is what i do most of the time.

the point is, there are many ways to get around music.
and the approach that i highly recommend, is getting into the world of chords.

i also recommend you to listen to The Beatles as much as you can, because they wrote a lot of playable music, which are a lot of fun to do, even if someone is learning to play the first songs in their life.













let me know. i just totally understand why music is the thing that you're interested in.

and btw, i go to bed believing that some day we won't have to work for a living anymore, only for enjoyment.


----------



## soulstorm

Do you know enough about music to give people private music lessons? That would be a start especially if you could develop a sizeable clientele and then branch out from there. It seems like piano and guitar lessons are always in demand.


----------



## shypoet90

Don't want to work anymore either. Has only been 7 months, but my enthusiasm for working has waned, and I am terrified and let down each time I have to go in. I have really terrible thoughts about my future and how I can't live if all I'm doing is working 8-5 for the next 40 years or more. Like an earlier poster, I came late to my passion(s) in life(music, sports, money investing and shopping) after going much of my childhood committed to things I became disillusioned with as an adult. I am 24 and like to think that I still have great promise and ability, but I do not want to go to work in the sense that I'm there 8-9 hours around people I do not relate to doing things that are repetitious and exhausting. My body needs stimulation and excitement and rich rewards. I will surely perish if I am stuck working for a living.


----------



## Grog

If you really love your work and can't wait to go every day I guess it's not really work 
But the majority of us will never know this feeling


----------



## bodunchar

Satisfaction at work is a complicated subject, however for me and many others there is one principle that directly influences the rest.

The principle of passion.

As human beings if we do not live out our passions we will become down trodden, mentally or physically ill, environmentally, socially and self destructive. 

Most societies brainwash their subjects into materialistic priorities. However these material things are dependent on a critical component - YOU. You are made by your hopes and dreams. There is nothing material in thought. Your thoughts and how you use them are what makes you. The food you put in your mouth allows you to create your thoughts. The mental thought that motivates and drives your body will be responsible for creating the material things you desire to acquire.

What I am trying to say is most cultures neglect the mental aspect of self development. It is up to you to make up for this shortcoming by educating yourself on the matter.

I talk about passion in the sense of strong feelings, excitement and interest for whatever it is you are doing, work or otherwise.

Some people can work within industry in accordance with their passions.

However many people find themselves in a position where they are not able to easily find work according to their passions within the modern economy. 

If this is the case then you must set yourself goals according to your passions, to see that your less desirable work is merely a stepping stone to greater things.

You can motivate yourself to do well at less attractive work if you are focused on building a platform to allow you to generate an income from your passion.

These goals must be constantly reviewed and renewed to keep you stimulated.


----------



## shypoet90

bodunchar said:


> Satisfaction at work is a complicated subject, however for me and many others there is one principle that directly influences the rest.
> 
> The principle of passion.
> 
> As human beings if we do not live out our passions we will become down trodden, mentally or physically ill, environmentally, socially and self destructive.
> 
> Most societies brainwash their subjects into materialistic priorities. However these material things are dependent on a critical component - YOU. You are made by your hopes and dreams. There is nothing material in thought. Your thoughts and how you use them are what makes you. The food you put in your mouth allows you to create your thoughts. The mental thought that motivates and drives your body will be responsible for creating the material things you desire to acquire.
> 
> What I am trying to say is most cultures neglect the mental aspect of self development. It is up to you to make up for this shortcoming by educating yourself on the matter.
> 
> I talk about passion in the sense of strong feelings, excitement and interest for whatever it is you are doing, work or otherwise.
> 
> Some people can work within industry in accordance with their passions.
> 
> However many people find themselves in a position where they are not able to easily find work according to their passions within the modern economy.
> 
> If this is the case then you must set yourself goals according to your passions, to see that your less desirable work is merely a stepping stone to greater things.
> 
> You can motivate yourself to do well at less attractive work if you are focused on building a platform to allow you to generate an income from your passion.
> 
> These goals must be constantly reviewed and renewed to keep you stimulated.


Pretty sure this is among the most brilliant things ever written anywhere by anyone. I absolutely feel as though a lack of passion for present circumstances has led to an exacerbation of my depression and anxiety, even as my mind refuses to let go of the dreams and passions I hold dear. Can one overcome their mental illness by following through on their dreams?


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I know how you feel. I've been working my newer job for about a year now and I think about quitting everyday. My coworkers hate me and I also hate them. They avoid me, because they don't want to associate with the weird quiet person. My workplace also has so many safety violations that I can't believe it. If there was an OSHA inspection, they would be shut down immediately. I'm just hoping I get hurt one day so I can sue them to death and get the hell out of there. I have another job where I have been for 5 years now and it is the only one I can tolerate. I usually work alone and I have no other coworkers except my boss. It also pays more.


----------



## bodunchar

shypoet90 said:


> Pretty sure this is among the most brilliant things ever written anywhere by anyone. I absolutely feel as though a lack of passion for present circumstances has led to an exacerbation of my depression and anxiety, even as my mind refuses to let go of the dreams and passions I hold dear. Can one overcome their mental illness by following through on their dreams?


Thanks very much shypoet.


----------



## intheshadows

I have fantasized about being a professional bank/armoured car robber.


----------



## victoriangirl

I am currently on sick leave and fear ever going back to work again especially knowing when I go back, they will fire me! I don't give a damn about the job but getting fired is one thing, not working is one thing, not being able to work due to my health is another thing but the worst is simply not wanting to work. It is not about being lazy either, I just hate having have to wake up to be among humans, doing boring stuff in and day out. Sure we all have to make a living and you have to love your job but I think for most healthy humans just being around humans is motivation enough. I know a woman in her 70s who is still working because she hates to be alone at home. she wakes up at 5am, it takes her 2 hours to get to work in crowded nasty busses and even worse in the evening getting back home. But she still works...despite her swollen knees, bad health, being slow at work...only to be among humans. I don't get it!!!!! 

I feel like a loser, I feel guilty because everyone works, surely many of those hate their jobs as well but they do not dwell on it. I am constantly dwelling on it; it makes me so exhausted that I question whether life built the way it is now is actually for my old body/soul. I once almost threw myself in front of cars on a high way on my way to work. I thought to end it is better than to sit there for 9 hours. I ended up calling in sick of course and never went back.

Going part-time is the only realistic option as well but part-time options are very limited and the pay is often bad. But I guess I have no other choice.


----------



## BAH

.


----------



## JamesM2

victoriangirl, I know what you mean. At my office other people there seem to have an absolute ball, laughing and joking with each other all day. They seem to enjoy the companionship of each other and for them it appears to make the day easier to get through. For those of us who don't like being around other people it's the opposite - it just makes a bad situation even more miserable.


----------



## calichick

I want to marry rich.

Because at least if you marry rich, you only have to f*** the dude at night and are free to roam the planet during the daytime, right? Whereas with a 9 to 5, that basically leaves you 1 hour before bedtime to contemplate how much your life sucks before you wake up in the morning and hit repeat.


:blank


----------



## AussiePea

Sad to read the attitudes in here, but when you are spending 40 hours of your week doing something you hate, it's understandable. My question is, how difficult would it be to slowly pursue something you feel you would enjoy doing? Whether that be doing a couple of classes a week after work or online or even just quitting the job and finding a way to study full time. There must be options available which mean you don't have to spend the rest of you working life doing something you truly hate.


----------



## The Abyss

I don't want to do anything. I work and go to college and both suck!!! I just wanna sleep, play ps3, get on the net and watch tv.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS

I can relate that I also have found a few career choices that I would have more opportunity to pursue if I have known in HS. Though I wish I worked in what I am volunteering in (doesn't have to be same place(s) because of management) much more than working anywhere else. Ideally I rather work alone regardless of the job but that seems not existent as no matter how isolated and content I get there's always some *******s who ruin it for me. If you can find a way to do something that you enjoy or slightly tolerate regardless of people then that is great. If those social cliques had a choice between working or not they would shove off too. They probably secretly hate each other or just feel the need to be cordial just to get through the day and would kill for any coveted position offered regardless of "how close they are."


----------



## xxx13

JamesM2 said:


> victoriangirl, I know what you mean. At my office other people there seem to have an absolute ball, laughing and joking with each other all day. They seem to enjoy the companionship of each other and for them it appears to make the day easier to get through. For those of us who don't like being around other people it's the opposite - it just makes a bad situation even more miserable.


Those people that you saw, I believe most of them just fake it. if they had a choice I'm sure they don't want to go to work either. They look like they get along really well, but you don't know what those people think about each other. Just fake it, that's what I do that's what most people do in this life especially at work place.


----------



## JamesM2

xxx13 said:


> Those people that you saw, I believe most of them just fake it. if they had a choice I'm sure they don't want to go to work either. They look like they get along really well, but you don't know what those people think about each other. Just fake it, that's what I do that's what most people do in this life especially at work place.


 I think you're right - work is, for the most part, just a fake show. People pretending to want to be there, acting interested, being nice to co-workers they don't like, sucking up to the boss, and putting on a front to customers and treating them as though their life-long dream is to cater to their every whim and desire. I just don't know where they find the energy to be this fake. I certainly can't do it convincingly and I'm sure that it's not hard for even the most casual observer to see that I just don't want to be there.

How do people manage to do it? How do they get through this every day and keep this front up - how do they manage to go home at the end of the day and enjoy their spare time and forget the depressing reality that they spend a third of their life slaving away somewhere they don't want to be? When I come home from work I pretty much head to bed straight away because I'm too depressed to do anything else.

Maybe it's time for me to go back to the doctor and get prescribed some pills that can trick me into believing this is an existence worth continuing with.


----------



## Rhia93

Hey  be proud that you managed to stay In a job that long, the most ive managed to last is around 5 days. I have left every single job I've had, I didn't even tell them I was leaving I just left and didn't answer my phone. I have tried full time and it was too much for me, I want something I enjoy. I have yet to find anything that makes me happy lol. Sorry I'm not much help but I can relate. Good luck


----------



## twitchy666

*The word is so ambiguous*

WORK / WERQ

swivelpoint for the planet

Royals who do nothing and get everything. They like or don't like being photographed
They'll never be harmed

I would be happier right now if I was forced to do anything dirty, unpleasant or... *HARD*...??

Every person is milked for their resources, knowledge, understanding and time spent for little reward and slammed into the deep end of... punishment, disablement

Managers. What is that? Coping? Telling people what to do or dismissing them

Smile on camera - is that a job? Nice & easy or not?

Consultants. What's that job? Speaking at people

Love or hate

Crippling the ability to breed solves all the world's problems


----------



## bradcastle

*worked up*

I had to reply for I found the website on google typing in "I really don't want to work anymore." My last job I lasted two weeks then had a melt down for the stress put on me. I was working sales for xfinity internet at the exit door of wal mart. It was hard as my heart was not into it. before that I had been out of work due to an accident I was in last august. I was living in Los Angeles following my dreams. I left soon after to come home to where I grew up to heal. I grew up in a small town. here there are not many options for work. Now healed want to move back.

I want to put all my energy into my passions I am tired of working for others because the stress I feel. I feel down right crazy. I myself am living with my mother as she helps me survive. I relate to you and understand this struggle. I wanted to say it is never to late to follow your dreams. Be true to you.

Although now I am broke in a small town, I have to find a sense of hope.

I wonder how you are getting by now in life? i hope well!


----------



## Imbored21

Seriously. I don't feel accomplished at all. The only way work would be fulfilling if I was doing my own thing (starting my own business). That way I could take pride in what I do. We all know that's not possible for someone with social anxiety though. God the only reason I am employed is to get females. Too bad it doesn't even guarantee that. It is just a prerequisite. Man, try being employed and still getting no females. It sucks!


----------



## nubly

I used to feel that way when I started working. You get over it.


----------



## Pierre1

Imbored21 said:


> Seriously. I don't feel accomplished at all. The only way work would be fulfilling if I was doing my own thing (starting my own business). That way I could take pride in what I do. We all know that's not possible for someone with social anxiety though. God the only reason I am employed is to get females. Too bad it doesn't even guarantee that. It is just a prerequisite. Man, try being employed and still getting no females. It sucks!


Can't you just say Woman....:frown2:


----------



## plastics

I worked somewhere for 4 years too. Nobody had anything too bad to say about me..except that I was quiet. But honestly, I just tried to skid by without being noticed. Just like I did in school. I probably should have just kept at that..because now I'm working in healthcare and it's looking like it's going to be a nightmare.


----------



## monstercorp

manuelcooper said:


> hey brother,
> i could assist you with music. i've been playing guitar for years, also the piano from time to time, and i know certain things on the ukulele. i'd be glad to share some practical knowledge with you (for free of course), because even though playing music is not my main job right now, it is what i do most of the time.
> 
> the point is, there are many ways to get around music.
> and the approach that i highly recommend, is getting into the world of chords.
> 
> i also recommend you to listen to The Beatles as much as you can, because they wrote a lot of playable music, which are a lot of fun to do, even if someone is learning to play the first songs in their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know. i just totally understand why music is the thing that you're interested in.
> 
> and btw, i go to bed believing that some day we won't have to work for a living anymore, only for enjoyment.


Thanks for the support man! I just read your lines.


----------



## lonesome cowboy

I worked my first job for six years straight full time and I just quit last week I I cannot tell you how many times I woke up dreading the day ahead thinking about ending it I also feel that nobody else was having such a miserable time as me that's my job I just wanted to run away but I held on anyway for many years of misery I hate working I haven't tried to find work since and I really don't want to I realize I will never make friends and I will never get married and have kids just because I have social anxiety so what's the point of working myself dead or crazy if I can do anything with my career anyway I may end up as a vagrant or in a homeless shelter but it wouldn't be that much worse been working all day every day doing something I don't want to do for other people to be happy


----------



## Imbored21

lonesome cowboy said:


> I worked my first job for six years straight full time and I just quit last week I I cannot tell you how many times I woke up dreading the day ahead thinking about ending it I also feel that nobody else was having such a miserable time as me that's my job I just wanted to run away but I held on anyway for many years of misery I hate working I haven't tried to find work since and I really don't want to I* realize I will never make friends and I will never get married and have kids just because I have social anxiety so what's the point of working myself dead or crazy if I can do anything with my career anyway I may end up as a vagrant or in a homeless shelter but it wouldn't be that much worse been working all day every day doing something I don't want to do for other people to be happy*


I feel the same. Feels bad man.


----------



## nubly

Can't survive without a job.


----------



## GemCity

That makes two of us. What's the point anyway if no one ever wants to even give me a chance? And those who do end up firing me because I'm not social enough.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

nubly said:


> Can't survive without a job.


or you can suffer. its a lose lose situation. i had a neighbor that didnt have no job and he still survived somehow despite his living conditions. no car, no phone, no electricity, no gas, no running water, no job, but he still had a house and now after six or seven years lost it. all he he had to do was beg on the streets i just dont get why he couldnt get a job if he had one as a chef at applebees.


----------



## Chubbers30

I worked one job for almost 9 years and been at current one over 6. Decent pay no benefits. I just hate being there and all weekend I think about having to go there again. There just isn't any job I want to do. I'm feeling so crappy all of the time and ppl there treat me like I fake not feeling good! I'm too anxious to interview I get dizzy and sick. I just don't have energy or motivation. I am never good enough for my boss. I'm not as young and energetic as the others at my job. I'm having trouble keeping up. Every ounce of energy I have goes to that job so I'm miserable when I'm home too. I need the money but just don't think I can do it anymore. I also don't like driving 20 miles to work every day. Especially since I was in a car accident a few months ago. I don't do anything fun because I always end up with severe anxiety and have to leave.


----------



## reliefseeker

When i read the comments here, it seems like some of u are pretty good at writing, the level of english here sounds impressive, i'm sure u guys would be accepted into a job related to it.

For me i work almost 3 years, with a break in between, but after i went back, things turned for the worst, my old problems came to haunt me and co workers took advantage of my SA, social awkwardness to make fun, spread around and ridiculing my issues.

Its getting overwhelming to the point where i decided to find a reason to get myself terminated or dismissed from my job. Its not just the work load, environment, but my issues are getting to me as well. Furthermore i have to deal with neighbour stalking, taunting.

I am strongly inclined to quit my job, but what happens after that i dont know, it might probably take months for me to land a job again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nameless3903787489796

Oh trust me, I really understand your current situation. I'm in the same situation too. I'd often either quit my jobs out of anxiety or depression, or I'd end up getting let go from my jobs. I've been searching for jobs for quite awhile now, and now my resume has a bunch of unstable job history and I'm not sure how I'm going to look for a job. Went to apply for a job earlier and my employer wanted some references from my previous job and also ended up asking me why I haven't bothered to further my studies. F*** my anxiety, my anxiety has screwed up my life so much. 
And btw I have a question. For those of you who have an unstable job history and is looking for jobs, what do you guys write inside your resume?


----------



## Jessielynn1106

You can feel overwhelming anxiety annd deep dark depression. I feel this burden very strongly almost everyday.... but i have learned that the way you act towards things and people---- THAT you can and must control. Being the victim is notaccepted in this world, and people dont deserve just because you feel bad, you take it out on people and quit your jobs. That is the real world. I am going to go to a huge university, almost frozen with fear. But the world doesnt care about my fwar, and you will get stronger each and every time you dont let it control you to the degree of you giving up.


----------



## SofaKing

If others count on you, you gotta do what you gotta do. That's the price you pay for raising a family. Cold truth.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## thefutureofcoal

Part time, maybe 16-20 hours a week is all man should suffer


----------



## railcar82594

lol, bringing up another old thread where even there are "imbored21"s posts about how he finally worked part-time at a pharmacy but only to try to pick up the girls there and found out there were already all attached. Then one of his last posts was about his flatulence on the job.


----------



## Oh Jenna

I don't either, mainly because working isn't about hard work, it's about playing the social game.

The only thing I can say is since you have it, you might as well go for SA disablity.

If things keep going the way they are for me, I'll have no choice since I missed the memo that kissing *** was more important than actually working...


----------



## smk1423

I've had one job since graduating high school that lasted 2 and a half years. The company downsized and since I was told I didn't have a job anymore. Ive been unemployed almost 4 years now.

It's not that I don't want to work. I look through job listings every now and then but there's nothing that sticks out to me that makes me think 'I can do that'. Everything has a requirement to be upbeat and energetic and good with people which is everything I'm not. I have no clue what to do. I'd like to be able to do something but I really don't care anymore if I never get a job.


----------



## greyfox5

I've been working for 2 months in my new job. And I hate it. I hate that you have to socialize, I hate that I'm quiet and don't talk with no one. I have nothing to say and I'm anxious all the time. I don't want to work either, but I have to...


----------



## Itsmelacee

Hi, I'm going to suggest something that I hope will inspire you in some way or that will have you thinking "why didn't I think of that?" I'll get into the specifics after my mini lecture. I'm going to make a few assumptions here. Maybe you have been socially conditioned, like many of us, to believe that you do indeed have to work for someone else to make a steady living and pay your bills. Maybe you grew up in a household that taught you the same bs that we've all been fed, which is to get a job you hate working for the man (who is getting richer taking advantage of your hard work for hard earned pennies as you continue on the path of being poor), and also go to college and accrue thousands upon thousands of dollars of debt and dig a hole for yourself so deep that you may never climb out of. It's all wrong and it's a scam (especially the college part). If you want to know what really inspired me, read Steve Pavlina's blog post here: https://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/07/10-reasons-you-should-never-get-a-job/ If it weren't for this article, I probably wouldn't choose to do what I've done today or feel confident enough to create a better living (not just a better living, but a better way of life financially, a better quality of life in general) and I would still be settling for less.

If I might make another assumption, it's that you may have spent a time or two (or maybe lots of time) looking at options that involve working from home, like many have. Maybe you have perused blogs that promote making money from home, the ones that email you "work from home" job leads, etc. These kinds of jobs obviously take skill. Skills and abilities that you may not have. Some of them don't even seem to be worth the trouble. Transcription is one of the worst of them that I tried really hard at and failed miserably (trust me, it may not seem that hard but it is way harder than it looks). Writing, web designing, graphic design, web development, proofreading, editing, tutoring English, and more are jobs you can do from home that require plenty of skill and knowledge, and (don't forget) hard work. Customer service is one of the most advertised jobs that you can do from home as well. Problem is... you have social anxiety!

This is where my thoughts come in. With social anxiety and, if you're like me, little to no job skill, you still gotta move out of your parents' house and make a living if you want to live a normal, independent, healthy adult life, right? If you try to continue working jobs that 1) you hate, 2) you have little to no skill or ability to do or you have too hard a time doing successfully, 3) you have social anxiety in a job that requires you to deal with people all day (coworkers or customers, it's pretty much inevitable if you work for someone else), you will fall flat on your ***, my friend. It took me way longer than it should have to figure this out. You don't need a website, you don't need to do affiliate marketing, you don't need to hire an answering service for customer service, you don't have to do all the hard work yourself, and you can save yourself time and money, and invest a huge chunk of your time on other things in your life that you couldn't taking peoples' orders at McDonald's all day. If you work for yourself, then you know startup costs are not free and can be expensive. In this case, it is BY FAR one of the cheapest options I know of yet. You decide on an online service you want to offer, whether it be writing, web design, proofreading, transcription, there are so many options, and you get on an online service marketplace where people buy and sell these services. You find a project that you are interested in accepting, accept the project, and outsource the work to a skilled person elsewhere that can do the job, and keep the difference. If we're talking about writing here, for example, you might use a content mill or freelance marketplace for writers to find work to accept, there are many - textbroker, crowdcontent, scripted, writology, skyword, mediashower, copify.com, there are so many. That's not including websites like freelancer.com, Upwork.com, Peopleperhour.com, odesk.com, etc. Then you find websites where you can outsource work for cheaper, like iWriter.com, Fiverr, the freelance marketplaces like freelancer that I mentioned, or companies that charge a decent fee per page, like contentdevelopmentpros.com (their writers are US-based), and they'll ghostwrite for you. You buy from them after accepting the project, send the completed order to the customer, and keep the difference. The sky is the limit on how much money you can make doing this in a day, a month, a year. This is almost the same idea as dropshipping products where you sell products from wholesalers and keep the difference after a sale is made, except this is for online services instead of selling products online. It might seem like a lot of steps, but it's not hard and it will get even easier as you get used to the process. This can work for any online service. It's called capitalism and it's perfectly legal. I bet I almost tricked you, thinking my pitch was an effort to sell something. Nope! Just a long, drawn out, hopefully inspiring message that I hope will make you see things a bit differently and that I hope inspired you to do something different. Hope I've saved you a ton of financial struggle and heartache.


----------

